# "Overhaulin"



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Man, I thought somebody had stolen my favorite blazer. I loved this thing, I thought it was gone forever. To my surprise, "I've just been Overhauled"


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

OMG! You are the man! I wish I was that talented


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hilltop.. Sweet looking blazer.. !!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whoa!! thats a sweet looking blazer!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Man "eye" just want to go out an buy a real Blazer now and paint it up like this....wooooah that is Smooooooooooooooooth looking Hilltop!

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Foose ain't got nuthin' on you, man!

Sweet truck! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice upgrade*

That is a great lookin upgrade to the Blaze there HillTop.. :thumbsup: 
Always like to see what is comin out of the shop..
Keep us droolin there buddy..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Randy. Your work always leave me speechless!


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

WOW!

RW
http://www.moviecarmania.com


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

"HOverhauled"?  Cool.

I like that show but when it first came out I hated it because years ago I had a muscle car stolen from me. I saw how those people would react after thinking their car was stolen and just thought it was the worst joke you could play on someone!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Skoal*

Hobby Talk is a great place to be!!! Thanks for the comments guys!!! I built this one several years ago, to pull the Tyco Skoal Bandit. I guess I need to do one in yellow maybe...yea that's it yellow. I think I have a yellow car...??? Thanks again and keep your pictures and customs coming!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea I know SlottV, I've had 2 trucks stolen from me. It's a funny feeling, walk outside, can't find your vehicle, then you wonder were you left it, and you start walking around looking, then realize what has happened. I was able to get one back. The other one is long gone. But I do like the show!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree with joez. Great save! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

P.S. Slott V, I caught that " HOverhauled " I likes it!!! RM


----------

